# rose bushes



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you feed your goats rose bushes when they are pregnant?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe so. I am not sure I have ever heard anyone have a problem. You might just wait and see if anyone else says no.

i just know my goats ate all out roses so we never got any more.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

My doe grazed on roses occasionally while carrying and her babies where perfectly healthy. I am pretty sure they are safe for preggos and I know they are for non pregnant goats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, true roses are safe and healthy and goats love them. Some plants are called "rose" and aren't though, so be sure they are true roses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, normal rose bushes are OK. In moderation of course.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, normal rose bushes are OK. In moderation of course.


Spoken like a true mod.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Spoken like a true mod.


Lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agree I haven't had a problem. I would think if rose hips(even though it's only part of the plant) are used in herbal mixes it should be safe. There are a few rose bushes here along my fence- that get out of control so I snip off long shoots and give them to the goats. (I'm not a big rose fan). Some are wild on the field side (out of my property). If they get a chance they strip them.
Like mentioned, moderation.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure they haven't been sprayed with anything. When I trimmed my roses last year, I gave the goats all trimmings. The nummies were gone before sunset! But if I'd needed to treat the roses with something stronger than dish soap, I wouldn't have given them to the goats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good point stacy, I don't use anything that's not natural so I didn't even think about it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

True rose bushes are very safe. I personally eat the flower petals all the time and they make a wonderful tea. I don't like the white, pink or orange ones though. They taste like pepper.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They're fine. They grow wild everywhere here.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine will run each other down to get to rose clippings although how they eat those thorns is beyond me.


----------

